# 24 Zoll oder 28 Zoll?



## Psylu (15. August 2014)

Nach einigen Überlegungen stelle ich mir eig. nur noch eine Frage wegen eines neuen Monitores.
Hier einmal drei Monitore die ich mir angeschaut habe:
iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU, 28" (B2888UHSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung U28D590D, 28" (LU28D590DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ GL2460, 24" (9H.LA6LB.QPE/9H.LA6LB.DPE/9H.LA6LB.RPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Preislich ist natürlich der 24er zu nehmen aber warum nicht einmal mehr Geld für einem 4K?
Favorit wäre hier der Samsung, gleichzeitig ist dieser aber eig. am Kostenlimit...
Was würdet ihr sagen weil ich schön langsam durch die ganzen Threads durch bin und trotzdem noch unentschlossen bin...
Hardware kann man meinem Sys-Profile entnehmen.

Danke schon jetzt für eure Antworten.


----------



## Oozy (15. August 2014)

Für 4K ist die GTX 770 hilflos überfordert. Ich würde solange warten, bis 4K mit Mittelklasse karten einigermassen zu bewältigen. Momentan sind zwei Karten mit Highend Hardware oftmals zu schwach um flüssige Bildraten zu liefern.

Zu der Qualität der Monitore kann ich nicht so viel sagen, das können andere besser.


----------



## Maqama (15. August 2014)

Wie weit sitzt du denn von dem Monitor entfernt?
Bei einem normal großem Schreibtisch sind 28" zu groß, da kann man den Monitor gar nicht vernünftig überblicken.
Kauf dir lieber ein 24" Bildschirm.
4k ist wie gesagt noch quatsch, das dauert noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

Für normalen Hausgebrauch würden sich diese IPS vielleicht eher eignen


----------



## Psylu (15. August 2014)

Hab mir die 28 Zoll mal veranschaulicht... echt zu groß bei den ca. 80cm Abstand...
Was für 24er würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?

Haben muss:
schlichtes Design
Hauptfarbe sollte Schwarz sein bzw. zu meinem System dazupassen
möglichst dünner Rand
Höhenverstellbar udg. muss nicht unbedingt
Reaktionszeit unter 5ms
16:9
LED-Backlight
Rest versteht sich von alleine...

@ Dr Bakterius: Der Dell gefällt mir von der Optik nicht... der LG hingegen wäre zwar mit seinem extrem dünnen Rand nice aber der Standfuß... Bin kein Designfanat...


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

Ist leider "nur" 23 Zoll aber den kann ich empfehlen:

ASUS MX239H 58,4cm (23 Zoll) 16:9 VGA/2xHDMI 5 ms 80Mio:1 IP -Vorführartikel- <-- den hatte ich als 27 Zoll Modell und war bis zum Tausch gegen den Asus Swift sehr zufrieden .

Hat einen sehr dünnen Rahmen und sieht m. M. n. sehr schick aus


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

Aso und in 24 Zoll :

http://www.amazon.de/VS248H-Monitor-DVI-D-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005H3YW54 sind wohl alle nicht in der Höhe verstellbar...


----------



## Psylu (15. August 2014)

Der ASUS MX239H ist nicht schlecht aber der Fuß... der VS248H hingegen ist echt eine Überlegung wert, mal schauen ob noch andere Empfehlungen haben...


----------



## Panagianus (15. August 2014)

Hab den Mx239h der is top, quch der Fuß is echt ok...


----------



## dbilas (16. August 2014)

> Der ASUS MX239H ist nicht schlecht aber der Fuß


was hast du gegen den Fuß? :9
Ich finde den ganz schick. Was mich eher stört ist die fehlende Möglichkeit einer Wandmontage aber ansonsten ist der Monitor echt top 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd-ZLC5Quro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Psylu (16. August 2014)

auf den Fuß sollte der Controller vom Kave drauf..


----------



## Psylu (17. August 2014)

Der hier wäre mein favorit.... BenQ BL2410PT, 24" (9H.L9JLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Psylu (23. August 2014)

Ich hab mir den BenQ BL2410PT (Flicker Free) geleistet.... ich kann nur sagen nice... wer auch interesse hat kann sich ja mal diesen Test hier lesen: PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2410PT
Dieser Thread ist hiermit "geschlossen". Ein Danke für all eure Antworten und weiter so!


----------

